# I actually talked to a girl today...



## HermitNoMore (May 19, 2015)

In class. It's halfway through the semester, but better late than never, as they say. 

It was awkward. I'm competent enough in eye contact and smiling; the problem is conversing. My voice is quiet and I don't feel as if it exudes confidence. 

I did my best to make small talk. What's your major, class work, etc. It doesn't feel natural. I felt like a machine, crudely calculating how to manage the complexities of human interaction. 

She ultimately ended the conversation; "It was nice talking to you." I was caught off guard, but I kept a smile and mustered up "Yeah, it was nice talking to you.." and awkwardly strolled back to my seat. 

At least I tried, right? But I can't shake this feeling of failure. She ended the conversation; she must not have been interested. 

Was this a failure or success?


----------



## Qolselanu (Feb 15, 2006)

Success. That was a step forward.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

Anytime you can make a woman move her lips or tongue is a success.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

At least you forced yourself to do it. Takes a while before it feels natural and flows - if you feel anxious that can be really difficult to achieve. Over time with enough attempts it becomes easier and you get better at it.


----------



## NoDak81 (Oct 26, 2015)

HermitNoMore said:


> In class. It's halfway through the semester, but better late than never, as they say.
> 
> It was awkward. I'm competent enough in eye contact and smiling; the problem is conversing. My voice is quiet and I don't feel as if it exudes confidence.
> 
> ...


It was a step forward. Making small talk sucks. Good for you for doing it.


----------



## MissIndependent (May 31, 2010)

Congrats! That's great to hear. Definitely a success. Don't kick yourself for not being confident, at this very moment, just keep at it. Every time you go through with it, no matter how it ends, it's a success! The more you do it, you will get better and better at it, I really think so...


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Success!


----------



## Call me Squirrel (Oct 29, 2015)

It was a step forward in my book. Now you have something you can look back at and see how you did and make adjustments and improvements for the next time. Try to ask questions you are genuinely interested in and be more curious. It doesn't come naturally but if you are even a little genuinely curious and follow that curiousity you will find it a little easier. You should be proud of yourself


----------



## NerdTron (Jan 25, 2015)

Score one for the boys back home! :clap


----------



## TheSkinnyOne (Sep 17, 2015)

Success!!! You made progress that's great!!!


----------



## HermitNoMore (May 19, 2015)

Thank you all for the encouragement and support. 

I'll try to take the momentum from this and get more experience.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

If you walked away without a knee to your nuts, then it was a victory. Walk tall...because you still can.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great job! That's awesome. I've never talked to a female before...I'm too scared. I don't know how you did it but that is my biggest goal in life right now - to talk to a girl. Waaaay to intimidating, I need to know your secret


----------



## HermitNoMore (May 19, 2015)

I saw her in class again and said hello. She wasn't interested.

Oh well, at least I tried.


----------



## Lelouch Lamperouge (May 13, 2013)

KyleInSTL said:


> If you walked away without a knee to your nuts, then it was a victory. Walk tall...because you still can.


Lmao


----------



## SpaceOfMind (Oct 10, 2012)

Great job! Going up and talking to a girl is a success in itself, regardless of outcome.
As for me... I wish I were competent at eye contact and smiling :smile2:.


----------



## yukn (Jun 30, 2013)

The key to showing confidence to stop thinking of girls as being special or better than you.


----------

